# LOOK Cycle USA Warehouse Sale



## justin.

UPDATED LIST as of 6/8/12

LOOK Cycle USA is doing a little spring cleaning and we found several great frames and even some complete bikes that need good homes. Take a look at the list below, and contact your local LOOK Dealer in order to complete the purchase. Your local bike shop will depict any additional shipping rates. 

Also, even though these are blemished and/or demo frames, we will still offer a 90 day limited warranty from date of purchase. I will continue to update the list below as we find more great deals for you.

*BLEM FRAMESET LIST*

576 Aero 
Medium 
White/Blue 
Item Number: 8009576753
Sale Price: $500.00


----------



## nismosr

what year is the 595


----------



## justin.

nismosr said:


> what year is the 595


595 is a 2010.


----------



## balatoe

Wow, excellent deals! Too bad, I already have my 585. 

Justin, do you have any mountain bike frames that you would like to sell at a discounted price? I ride medium frame by the way.


----------



## nismosr

it looks like my lbs can get the 595 ..


----------



## OrenPerets

Yet another example of Look USA good service (-:

wish i could buy it in the us...

well done justin !

Oren


----------



## abstrack

The red 585 is tempting me...

Justin-

Can you share with us what the model year is for this frame?

585 Optimum (Like New)
Medium
Red/Black
Item Number: 8009585553
Sale Price: $950.00


----------



## Ppopp

abstrack said:


> The red 585 is tempting me...
> 
> Justin-
> 
> Can you share with us what the model year is for this frame?
> 
> 585 Optimum (Like New)
> Medium
> Red/Black
> Item Number: 8009585553
> Sale Price: $950.00


It's probably like the one in this thread. Good looking bike.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/look-585-optimum-177684.html


----------



## slomustang

Dang, right around the corner and not one in my size.


----------



## justin.

Updated. So far, there have been a few emails regarding the 585's, but the 595 has been sold. I'll try to keep the list above updated as much as possible.


----------



## Ahillock

I knew my LBS was inept but this experience has gone to a whole new level. Called Monday after this list was posted to let the LBS know and see if they could call Look. Said they would get right on it and call me back. No word from them on Monday. Then called Tuesday for an update and was told they were still "working on it". Now today I am told they have no update and I just need to hang tight and not to worry as they will get it all settled. Very very frustrating. I just want a Look. I even have them the phone number, stock number, size and color. How hard can it be!


----------



## robdamanii

Hmm...are there any new framesets in the warehouse or is this all that's left period?


----------



## arok

any pictures of the demo bike?


----------



## justin.

balatoe said:


> Wow, excellent deals! Too bad, I already have my 585.
> 
> Justin, do you have any mountain bike frames that you would like to sell at a discounted price? I ride medium frame by the way.


Actually, there might be an old demo 986 hard tail in medium (red,white.black) if your interested. I'll see if I can dig it out for you when I get back into the office.


----------



## justin.

robdamanii said:


> Hmm...are there any new framesets in the warehouse or is this all that's left period?


This is whats left. Get them while you can. The 585's are getting more and more difficult to find.


----------



## justin.

arok said:


> any pictures of the demo bike?


Ahhh, I don't have one on me (I'm out of the country at the moment). The 585 Origin frame looks like this though:

https://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/images/look-585or-10w-1000.jpg

The RS20 wheel's have a bit of red accent color that matches quite well. The handlebars, stem, and seatpost are carbon (black) and it has a white saddle (selle italia) if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## trunkz22

would it be possible to post any pictures of the frames/bike? i'm interested in the demo bike, but one of my local bike shops has not been responsive in anyway.


----------



## justin.

trunkz22 said:


> would it be possible to post any pictures of the frames/bike? i'm interested in the demo bike, but one of my local bike shops has not been responsive in anyway.


Demo 585 has been sold!


----------



## nismosr

the 2010 595 Demo frameset ...


----------



## OrenPerets

That is one nice looking frame ( i actually built myself one with exactly the same color scheme about a week ago )

I really like the ride (still getting used to it). coming of a Parlee z4, it is smoother and a bit more refined. corners much better.

tell us how you like it?

Oren


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*I know how it feels*



Ahillock said:


> I knew my LBS was inept but this experience has gone to a whole new level. Called Monday after this list was posted to let the LBS know and see if they could call Look. Said they would get right on it and call me back. No word from them on Monday. Then called Tuesday for an update and was told they were still "working on it". Now today I am told they have no update and I just need to hang tight and not to worry as they will get it all settled. Very very frustrating. I just want a Look. I even have them the phone number, stock number, size and color. How hard can it be!


Stupid lazy jerks...I tried to get a 695 and a Merckx EMX7 last year. Idiots at shop were too lazy to pick up the phone and order one, yet they whine about me getting my Dogma from overseas.


----------



## justin.

List has been updated in the first post. Have your shop contact us, or we can contact them for you. I'll try to keep my PM box clean.


----------



## boarder1995

Can you tell me about the "blems" in the 566 small Sram Rival complete bike, please?


----------



## justin.

boarder1995 said:


> Can you tell me about the "blems" in the 566 small Sram Rival complete bike, please?


The small has a little chip in the clear coat/paint on the seat tube, right above the front derailleur clamp, but on the non drive side. Its about an 1/8" in diameter. That s all I could see looking it over.


----------



## migdriver

Can you describe the Blem on the 566 bl/white large frameset and on the 566 large rival demo bikes? and their year?
Thanks


----------



## telebike

Do you still have the large 566 with the Sram Rival? I am a little late to the game, but very interested. Thanks.


----------



## justin.

We still have the Large Black and White 566 frameset (minor surface scuff/chip on back of fork legs) and the Large Red and White 566 complete (scratch on rear Rival brake caliper).


----------



## justin.

Updated the list. A few 576's left for now. It wouldn't take much (drop bars and new shifters) to turn these into a sweet aero road bike!

I hope everyone who picked up one of these deals is excited to ride!


----------



## tranzformer

^ I haven't looked at the geometry of the 576 in awhile but how would that work as a road setup? Would it be more twitchy since it was designed for aero bars and majority of weight centered over the front.


----------



## justin.

Updated again! All that's left is the one 576 frame!


----------



## antihero77

I would love to have a look bike. Will there be another sale?


----------



## justin.

antihero77 said:


> I would love to have a look bike. Will there be another sale?


This clean out was long overdue, but yes, we will inevitably collect more blemished frames over time. I'll let you all know when we will do this again.


----------



## shnyhed

in a bobky voice....allllll mannnnnn!


----------



## antihero77

justin. said:


> This clean out was long overdue, but yes, we will inevitably collect more blemished frames over time. I'll let you all know when we will do this again.


Thank you


----------

